# A gift from a friend: Volp



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Today I recieved a nice gift from my friend Volp: his slingshot Little Fella made in HDPE.
The slingshot is fantastic, I tested it but only with few shots. Anyway it is a great shooter.
Thanks my friend, I apreciate a lot your gift.
Grazie socio.


P.S. sorry for my bad english...better to say horible!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great shooter and great video... Your last sentence is epic :-D


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Gracias! Que regalo de Sr. Volp! I can imagine you as a Roman soldier with hand beaten armor and lace up sandles shooting arrows.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

"ma come cazzo si dice?......" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sei un grande Socio!!!

It was my pleasure my Friend! I saw great shooting to be the first test!!

That slingshot now is in good hands!! 

Un'abbraccio

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Gracias! Que regalo de Sr. Volp! I can imagine you as a Roman soldier with hand beaten armor and lace up sandles shooting arrows.


Ahahah thanks my fried!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Widget said:


> Great shooter and great video... Your last sentence is epic :-D





Volp said:


> "ma come cazzo si dice?......" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sei un grande Socio!!!
> It was my pleasure my Friend! I saw great shooting to be the first test!!
> That slingshot now is in good hands!!
> 
> ...


Ahahah at the end, the effort to speak english was too hard so I collapsed! 
At least the most people here can't understand   

P.S.
Certo che, risentendomi, anche l'esordio non è male:
Also the begin it is not bad:
"Oooh gud monin, ecco de ghiff from my friend Volp"


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> "ma come cazzo si dice?......" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sei un grande Socio!!!
> It was my pleasure my Friend! I saw great shooting to be the first test!!
> That slingshot now is in good hands!!
> 
> ...


Thanks again my friend!
Un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: Gran regalo !!!

Gran estilo de tiro


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :wub: Gran regalo !!!
> 
> Gran estilo de tiro


Si, un regalo muy grande!
Muchas gracias amigo Alf!


----------

